# Bullmastiff's acne?



## Mastiffluvr (Jan 7, 2008)

These are bumps loccted on Griffin's jowels. We are trying to figure out what they are. We have been told anything from allergies to acne. Also had someone suggest that it may be toxins being released from his system left by dog food (Wellness Adult) and over vaccination. Our last bull had them also, just not nearly as noticable.
He doesn't scratch them. They don't seem to bother him at all. Occasionally one will bleed very little. Any ideas.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

One of my fosters got puppy pimples and the vet gave me doggy zit cream to put on them..sure enough they went away.

It's obviously not normal, your vet doesn't have any clue either?


----------



## Mastiffluvr (Jan 7, 2008)

Vet brushed it off like it wasn't a big deal. We just want to be sure. We may end up taking him to the vet specalists in RI. 
Just wanted to see if someone here had a similar experience.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

As youngsters, Bullmastiffs may get pustules on their muzzles, it is like teenage acne. If you put your dog on Fresh Factors or shark cartilage these should disappear.


----------



## Mastiffluvr (Jan 7, 2008)

What is fresh factors?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Its a natural food supplement for dogs
Yeast Culture: 350 mg/tablet – for live enzyme activity
yeasts are one of nature’s best vitamin foods.

Live enzymes in Fresh Factors’ yeast culture are retained by a special process which stabilizes the yeast without destroying its “live” properties. The result is a more complete, more natural, and far more powerful product than is possible with common pasteurized yeast.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow- what a coincidence!! I was just logging on to start a thread on this exact same thing!! Otis has developed this same thing over the last few days, and today I came home and they are MUCH bigger and red-was on just one side but is now over his whole chin like your baby's. We are going to the vet Friday will let you know how it goes and what my vet says!! Looks like our boys are alike!! ha ha


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I would ask a different vet maybe, that doesn't really look like acne to me. My dog had acne (well, they called it a staph infection and then acne) when he was a pup and only had tiny puss - y sores. Those seem much larger and redder.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

MastiffLuvr--Took Otis to the vet today and it is quite common in slobbering dogs like ours!! haha
Vet gave us a wash and ointment and that should take care of it. He said sometimes when it spreads all over (like Griffith I suppose) they need to be on an antibiotic to get it under control and then do the wash and ointment to keep it away. I'd see another vet for sure. Our vet said we can use Clearasil on it, but I wanted the stuff he had instead, it is a little stronger than Clearasil. Let us know how Griffin makes out!!


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

yup, my pup was on antibiotics for a few weeks and daily baths and washing his face with an antibacterial soap. what I found the most helpful was putting a tiny bit of tea tree oil diluted on a face cloth and rubbing his face. the antibiotics and daily baths hadn't made it any better in a month but when I started the tea tree oil it cleared up within a week. make sure it's diluted though!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

wow interesting.... 
would a daily clean like with listerine work as an astringent..... 
glad to hear otis is ok..... 
interesting that the slobber would do that although I guess it shouldn't be a surprise. 
s


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

He said it's like a yeast infection from being damp all of the time. I am sure there are a ton of ways to help it- Tea tree is a good idea-I'm sure it would help. Being that they are somewhat open not sure I would want to try listerine-think it would burn?? I had to use Clearasil on my other boy, but his never got as bad as Otis' is. My poor baby...Thanks guys!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> He said it's like a yeast infection from being damp all of the time. I am sure there are a ton of ways to help it- Tea tree is a good idea-I'm sure it would help. Being that they are somewhat open not sure I would want to try listerine-think it would burn?? I had to use Clearasil on my other boy, but his never got as bad as Otis' is. My poor baby...Thanks guys!


I wouldn't use listerine when it was open like it is but I wonder if once its healed if you could maintain it that way..... (I used listerine for everything..... kinda like the guy in the movie "my big fat greek wedding" used windex)

I also would think about hte purple ear solution as it has an antibacterial in the gential violet, the boric acid solution soothes and cuts the alcohol and the alcohol is an astringent.... 

itneresting to me 
s


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Shalva said:


> I wouldn't use listerine when it was open like it is but I wonder if once its healed if you could maintain it that way..... (I used listerine for everything..... kinda like the guy in the movie "my big fat greek wedding" used windex)
> 
> I also would think about hte purple ear solution as it has an antibacterial in the gential violet, the boric acid solution soothes and cuts the alcohol and the alcohol is an astringent....
> 
> ...


HAHA- listerine for everything...thats a new one!! haha Thanks, Shalva-hopefullly this stuff will work on the first try...but it usually isn't that easy
I will definitely try all of these if this doesnt work-and most definitely if it seems to be spreading even more-It's only on about 1/3 of his chin now. The key is to not let it spread. 
Very interesting to me, too. I'll keep you updated. Thank You!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

It's acne, feed from stainless steel bowl, wash the food and water bowls daily. You can use a mild soap and water to wash his jaw and a mild peroxide solution afterwards to help calm the area.


----------



## Macey (Aug 13, 2011)

Annamarie said:


> yup, my pup was on antibiotics for a few weeks and daily baths and washing his face with an antibacterial soap. what I found the most helpful was putting a tiny bit of tea tree oil diluted on a face cloth and rubbing his face. the antibiotics and daily baths hadn't made it any better in a month but when I started the tea tree oil it cleared up within a week. make sure it's diluted though!


Tea tree oil is TOXIC to dogs and cats. Sometimes it is used if it is diluted enough, but you should really talk to your vet before you use it.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> HAHA- listerine for everything...thats a new one!! haha Thanks, Shalva-hopefullly this stuff will work on the first try...but it usually isn't that easy
> I will definitely try all of these if this doesnt work-and most definitely if it seems to be spreading even more-It's only on about 1/3 of his chin now. The key is to not let it spread.
> Very interesting to me, too. I'll keep you updated. Thank You!


Agree. This is very common with Great Danes, and the suggestions are always as you said. Stainless steel bowls, clean chin after eating and drinking. You can use regular listerine. Many people add some apple cider vinnegar to the water once a day to neutralize bacteria as well. Oxy pads can work well if it's a severe case. I would much rather use these remedies before using antibiotics if at all possible.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

This thread is three years old, time for it to back where it came from!


----------

